
On writing real CSS (again) - htor
https://blog.colepeters.com/on-writing-real-css-again/
======
herbst
I am not the biggest fan of preprocessor ether, and i think many functions are
really not necessary. But i love embed blocks what imo creates a brilliant
readability in opposite to CSS alone. Also variables can come very handy.

I barely use mixins and other methods tho.

~~~
htor
If I can have variables + nesting I'm basically good too. You can have both
nesting and variables when using cssnext. See
[http://cssnext.io/features/#nesting](http://cssnext.io/features/#nesting) and
[http://cssnext.io/features/#custom-properties-
var](http://cssnext.io/features/#custom-properties-var). Variables in future
CSS are called "custom properties".

I think cssnext is the way to go, just the same way Babel or Traceur is the
way to go for JavaScript. Writing in the standard syntax makes your code
portable and reusable.

